# My Prego Find=]



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

This girl was in the feeder bin of a pet shop here. she was sooo cute and laid back i had to take her, also she is very pregnant and i knew what they would do with the babies. so now she is home with me and all set up to have her babies in a nice safe place, color help would be good also


----------



## kawmice (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats on your new baby!

It is hard to tell what color she is by the pics. My guess- dove broken. Lol


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Pictures ate off color wise. But she is pointed and has a bad molt line. So simese or himi


----------



## kawmice (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh! I did not even notice that! Lol


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

What a cutie! I can't wait to see what her babies look like!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Black eyed pointed usually means colorpoint beige, but that's an odd find for a feeder bin! She looks pied, as well, assuming that's not a molt mark. Do you remember what color the others in her bin were? That might give us some room to guess about her babies.


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

I.saw pew, black tans, agoutis, and banded in there


----------



## Peekateek (Oct 2, 2011)

She looks like a Siamese in molt to me. She has ruby eyes, so that rules out Colorpoint beige.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Are they ruby?


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

yes ruby eyes


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Laigaie said:


> Black eyed pointed usually means colorpoint beige, but that's an odd find for a feeder bin! She looks pied, as well, assuming that's not a molt mark. Do you remember what color the others in her bin were? That might give us some room to guess about her babies.


I didn't know you could a pointed mouse that's also pied. Cool!


----------



## Grenna (May 28, 2012)

What a pretty girl! Congratulations on such a neat find


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

She's gorgeous in person! The white sections are very crisp on her.


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

take it from her new mommy! date us with pics of those babies soon! im excited to see the pieds!!


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

That looks suspiciously siamesey, but very lightly pointed. Nice  !


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

She's definitely a seal point Siamese. She looks young, so her points will darken as she ages. Also I don't see any white markings, only casting marks?

Congratulations on your find


----------

